

Ask HN: Why isn't hacker news optimized for iphone/ipad safari? - sid-

I use the reader function in safari on most websites I am reading stuff on. But for some reason the reader functionality doesn't work on hacker news. Can we ask PG to do something about that ? or atleast have a different css for mobile platforms ?
======
sheraz
I use <http://ihackernews.com>

works well on android browser.

~~~
rkwz
Looks great on the WP7 browser too. Thanks!

------
nodemaker
Here is my app that optimizes the iPad User Experience

<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hackernode/id473882597>

------
PhilRae
Get the hacker news app. It gives a very nice view of HN, plus you can send
stuff to Instapaper for reading later.

